# Can anyone tell what this is in my Kato locomotive



## yellow_cad (Dec 21, 2017)

My layout is DC and this Kato Alco RS-2 (bought used) acts funny so I pulled the shell and was surprised as to what I saw. Can anyone tell me if the is just normal Kato wiring or what? Thanks, Jim


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*DCC decoder?*



yellow_cad said:


> My layout is DC and this Kato Alco RS-2 (bought used) acts funny so I pulled the shell and was surprised as to what I saw. Can anyone tell me if the is just normal Kato wiring or what? Thanks, Jim


yellow_cad;

It looks like a "Drop in" type DCC decoder. It does not look like normal Kato wiring. There is way to much electronics for that. Drop in decoders are designed to fit a certain, specific, locomotive. In this case a Kato RS-2. They normally replace the original "light board" that comes from the factory. Light boards are typically quite simple, and don't contain all the chips, and other components, showing in your photos. DCC decoders generally have an LED headlight on them to replace the original on the removed factory light board. You can see the LED at the far left end of the circuit board. 
The most likely reason the RS-2 is "acting is that you are running a DCC loco on DC track. There are some decoders that are designed to run on either DCC, or DC, but most are DCC only. Attempting to run a DCC loco on DC can damage the decoder.
If you plan to stick with DC control on your layout, then this loco will need to have the decoder removed, and the motor re-connected to the electrical pickups on the wheels. Or, if this is a new loco, maybe you can exchange this loco for a DC one. If that's not possible, I will trade you a DC Kato RS-3 for your DCC RS-2. Send me a private message if you want to trade.
On the other hand, if you have any plans to convert your layout to DCC (easy to do, and well worth it) then you already own your first DCC loco.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## yellow_cad (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I did try to run it on DC and it responded to full throttle only. I did this off and on for approximately 5 minutes. Is it likely that I have done any harm to the decoder? How can I find out?

I have a new MRC Command 2000 and new MRC decoders that I bought years ago, but never used. I had thought of running my layout at times on DC and at others on DCC. Would this locomotive work with the MRC Command 2000 even if it didn't use all of the decoder functions?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You may have damaged the decoder but you’ll only know if you run it on a dcc system.

The MRC Command 2000 is over twenty years old and has only rudimentary functions. For instance you can only use addresses 1-10 so you won’t be able to use the loco running number as you would with a modern set up. There are other limitations too. By all means use it but you won’t be getting the full benefits that dcc can give you, it’s a bit like putting a model T engine in a modern automobile. A current starter set like the NCE PowerCab is inexpensive and very easy to program and would be my recommendation. It’s also expandable. I would stick with either dcc or dc.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

yellow_cad said:


> Thanks for the info. I did try to run it on DC and it responded to full throttle only. I did this off and on for approximately 5 minutes. Is it likely that I have done any harm to the decoder? How can I find out?
> 
> I have a new MRC Command 2000 and new MRC decoders that I bought years ago, but never used. I had thought of running my layout at times on DC and at others on DCC. Would this locomotive work with the MRC Command 2000 even if it didn't use all of the decoder functions?


Depends on the age or type of decoder. Older decoders didn’t operate on DC rails and modern decoders that are not dual mode are the same. Most newer decoders are dual mode but some can be fooled by DC power supplied that deliver pulsed DC to the rails instead of variable voltage. This pulsed DC is similar enough to a DCC signal that some decoders will think it is on a DCC track until at or near full throttle when there is an almost pure DC signal. 

Check the pictures below to see whe difference. The Top is a power pack from Kato that produces pulsed dc and the bottom is a basic DC power supply.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Decoder dammaged?*



yellow_cad said:


> Thanks for the info. I did try to run it on DC and it responded to full throttle only. I did this off and on for approximately 5 minutes. Is it likely that I have done any harm to the decoder? How can I find out?
> 
> I have a new MRC Command 2000 and new MRC decoders that I bought years ago, but never used. I had thought of running my layout at times on DC and at others on DCC. Would this locomotive work with the MRC Command 2000 even if it didn't use all of the decoder functions?


yellow_cad;

If smoke didn't come out of it, you may not have damaged the decoder. Since you have the MRC system you can try it and see if it will work. I'm not familiar with that system (I use NCE) so I don't know if it will work, or not. Do you know a person, or club, in your area that uses DCC. Testing your loco on their track would be the best test.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## yellow_cad (Dec 21, 2017)

No smoke at all left the locomotive. Also, no funny smell. I am going to a model train show in a couple of weeks. I'll take it an see if someone can test it for me. My layout is not wired for DCC yet.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You don’t need to run it on your layout just connect a length of track to your Commander and see what you get.

I’m sure you will but use your show visit to compare the various DCC systems on sale to see which one you prefer for operating/programming. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Taking a wild guess here that this is a NCE decoder. Here is the newest version and it looks a lot like the one you have. 

https://www.ncedcc.com/online-store/N14K2-p78626899


----------

